# Protect - All Time



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well it's that time again so I got brave and waxed the Outback. Wore my butt out...







But that baby shines sunny

Vern


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree Vern, it wears a person out. I didn't realize just how big my Outback was until I waxed it last weekend. I was sore for two days. But, it was well worth it, because it looks great.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

They sure do look good when waxed
But just thinking about waxing the TT makes me tired

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Since this is "love bug" season here, I waxed my TV last weekend. Four hours.....









But she shore looks good!









I guess it was worth it. Next time I just might check into how much a detailer would charge....









Dan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What kind/type of wax are you all using?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> What kind/type of wax are you all using?
> [snapback]112425[/snapback]​


Protect-All of course.









Vern


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A complete waxing of the Outback is in order this summer. Not looking forward to the event...but when it is done, it will look great.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I waxed ours a month ago for the Spring PNW Rally, and it sure looked nice. It's a chore, but doable. I used Thetford Premium RV Wax, and was very happy with it, however...

I washed the trailer last night after returning from Silver Falls - with Thetford Premium RV Wash - and it did not wash well. Looks like c**p, actually.









Is the Protect-All significantly better? Where is it available?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I waxed ours a month ago for the Spring PNW Rally, and it sure looked nice. It's a chore, but doable. I used Thetford Premium RV Wax, and was very happy with it, however...
> 
> I washed the trailer last night after returning from Silver Falls - with Thetford Premium RV Wash - and it did not wash well. Looks like c**p, actually.Â
> 
> ...


I got my protect-all from Walmart. Very easy to use wipe one wipe off.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I used "Mothers" and would not recommend it







. It looks great, but will have to be done again as it doesnt last long!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Protect-all! My father has used this stuff for years and he swears by it. He has a 15yr old ford pickup with the original paint that looks flawless. The truck is silver and sits outside its whole life. I am a believer! I protect-all'ed my Outback last week and it looks great! We just returned from our first trip and the TT got filthy and it rained. I got home and the dirt just rinsed right off.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> I used "Mothers" and would not recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mothers last for a week, whoopie.

I use Nufinish on my trailer, easy on and off. And it lasts


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Vern:

When can I drop mine off to be waxed??????









Humpty


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Since this is "love bug" season here, I waxed my TV last weekend. Four hours.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to own a mobile detail business years ago, $14.50 per foot to wax em.

Jeff


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

vern38 said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > What kind/type of wax are you all using?
> ...


I'm guessing this is a spray on, wipe off application? Is it really that easy?
Do you think it's better than a regular wax? Is the Protect All a cleaner too, or do you have to clean the trailer first, then wax?

I see the price is about $45 a gallon. (and you thought the price of gas sux!)

How much/quantity does it take to wax the average OUTBACK (21-25 ft)?


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> > NDJollyMon said:
> ...


I bought a 16 ounce bottle at Walmart and waxed my 28BHS and could at least wax it once or twice more with the same bottle. A little goes a long way with protect all. You don't want to use to much or it will streak.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Doug, our favorite RV service facility sells the small spray bottle of Protect-All.

I liked it so much, I bought a gallon.

Ed


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

I use NuFinish - outstanding shine and protection and easy on and off.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> A complete waxing of the Outback is in order this summer. Not looking forward to the event...but when it is done, it will look great.


I expect it to look nice and shiny at the Zions rally.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Vern

My trailer will out of storage Easter weekend. I willing to deliver, if you can wash and wax









Thor


----------

